# Hatching Brine Shrimp - Kit Method #1.



## CJ (Aug 7, 2006)

I will be demonstrating the "Shrimpery" Ãƒâ€šÃ‚Â® Educational Brine Shrimp Kit by San Fransisco Bay Brand Ãƒâ€šÃ‚Â®.










This kit can be purchased at Dr's Foster and Smith by following the link or clicking on their banner ad.

NOTE: We will be using filtered or Dechlorinated water. You can dechlorinate water inexpensively by putting city tap water in a clear plastic or glass jug/jar, and exposing it to direct sunshine for 8 to 16 hours depending upon how heavily your water is chlorinated.

Step 1. Open one package of Sally's Hatch Mix ÃƒÂ¢Ã¢â‚¬Å¾Ã‚Â¢, and pour it into the black box...










...fill with water, and stir with a spoon.










Step 2. Fill clear plastic container with water, and tightly secure included lid on it.










Step 3. Fit black lid for water box over the clear plastic container, and push until it bottoms out.










Step 4. Flip lid assembly over and place the black lid on top of the black water box.










Make sure the ShrimperyÃƒâ€šÃ‚Â® is placed in plenty of indirect sunlight or light from artificial "grow" lamps. Depending on ambient air temperatures, the shrimp will hatch in 18 to 40 hours.

*[place picture here]*

As the shrimp hatch, they will naturally swim upward toward the light. 

Afterward, remove lid assembly and invert 180Ãƒâ€šÃ‚Â°, remove black box cover and white plastic lid. Pour freshwater contents into the tank or refugium where your fry, or fish you want to entice to breed are located.

*[place picture here]*

Replenish the water in the clear fresh water jar, reassemble the lid assembly, and replace onto the unit as shown in step three and four above. The brine shrimp will continue to hatch for an additional 24 hours. 

*[place picture here]*

Brine shrimp may be kept for weeks depending on water temperature, quality, and if you feed them. I use Red Jungle Brand ÃƒÂ¢Ã¢â‚¬Å¾Ã‚Â¢ Artemia Food which can also be purchased by clicking the banner to Dr's Foster and Smith Aquarium Products.


----------

